# Japanese Style Case/Cover Solution



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also love to make Bentos, a Japanese style box lunch, that is considered almost an art in Japan. Many times you will wrap your lunch in decorative cloth called a "Furoshiki"... a cloth napkin, scarf or even a dish towel works well for this. Like many of us, I have been a search of the perfect case so my Kindle and the cover do not get marked up or damaged while jostling around in my purse. So it occurred to me that this would be a good solution, till I find that perfect case. You can even slip your light under the knot into a little kind of pocket... It is nice cause you can change your cover to match your mood or outfit !

Easy How too:


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

So pretty!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

What a neat idea!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Loved the "how to" Octo....thanks *


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Very Nice.   I would love to see your Bentos too.   I used to make Bentos but now I only make sandwiches (request from my kids. They said they don't want to attract people by eating Bentos at school.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I make bentos everyday I have all day classes. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful. That is how I wrap all my presents. People laugh but when I go and visit them I notice they are using the pretty cloth in their kitchen...LOL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Shizu,

Here is a link to my bentos on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604456089273/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Hi Shizu,
> 
> Here is a link to my bentos on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604456089273/


Can you come make my lunch everyday? Please...?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Hi Shizu,
> 
> Here is a link to my bentos on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604456089273/


Hi Octochick,

Thanks for showing me your bentos. They're wonderful. It was always headache for me to make bentos. You don't want to make same thing too much and yet you have to make something that my kids will like. You have to think about the color, taste, smell... I have so many bentos cookbook. LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, the Bentos thing is new to me... I have seen pictures before but never really knew the name or anything... _Breakfast Club_, I guess is the first I ever saw "in action" and I just thought it was some snooty thing!! Hey, I am a country gal, although I do think they look very nice. I just need to know something... would those lids keep my cream gravy from my chicken fried steak from leaking into my black-eyed peas and cornbread??


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Shoot Octo...is there anything that you don't do  I did notice one picture where I chuckled...the flower shaped sandwhich. Since pre-school, I've been cutting DD's sandwiches into various shapes...she's in 3rd grade now. One mom came up to me and asked me if I was the one who made butterfly shaped sandwiches. When I told her that I was she thanked me semi-sarcastically because now her daughter insisted on shaped sandwiches.

I originally thought it would be fun for her being that it was the first time she'd be away from me but I also found that she ate more of the sandwich if it was in a shape. To this day she loves bringing her various sandwich shapes to school...I'm a cool mom in her book )

So far I love all your pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them.*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Well, the Bentos thing is new to me... I have seen pictures before but never really knew the name or anything... _Breakfast Club_, I guess is the first I ever saw "in action" and I just thought it was some snooty thing!! Hey, I am a country gal, although I do think they look very nice. I just need to know something... would those lids keep my cream gravy from my chicken fried steak from leaking into my black-eyed peas and cornbread??


There're so many kind of bentos case (lunch box) available. There's thermos lunch box which include soup pack. Some has sealed lid. Here's site you can see pictures. It is in Japanese LOL but you can click and see the pictures. http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/yellowstudio/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shojou Beat (a manga magazine for girls) usually features easy recipes for bentos. Maybe the website may have some listed. I have to refer to my old copies of my magazines. I miss living overseas. I used to pick up bentos all the time. Now that I have to make my own and its not as elaborate.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

THis is a great idea!  Thanks!


----------

